# Why I see a lot of 5 star pax lately? Doesn't make sense!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

lately I have seen more 5 star veteran pax and it simply doesn't make sense. Probably Uber is f-ing with us to accept low rated customers. Another idea they have is showing customers their rating in the app and soon. If this happens, customer will check score before ride, see score after ride, if any bad rating from driver, he will rate automatically 1 star. Nothing in between. Drivers cannot tell who gave them bad rating since it is the average of lat 500 rides. Passengers can easily tell and there will be a lot of retribution ratings.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Or make them rate the driver before they see their rating again.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's funny you mention that because the last couple of weeks that we were able to still drive I was astonished at the number of pax with 5 stars that weren't first time riders and who weren't really perfect pax so I thought maybe Uber had reset all of them to 5 because of drivers rating pax more distinctively, but then I ended up getting pings from 4.3 and such so I wasn't so sure about my theory anymore.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

This has been mentioned before about 3 months ago. I think Uber intentionally resets low ratings because drivers won't pickup low rated riders. I to have noticed a lot of 5 star riders, more than I get on average in a shift recently. 

I think I even emailed support the last time and asked. As usual they didn't admit to it.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, rating system is affecting the drivers only, riders with 1* will never get deactivated and will picked up by one of the drivers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe they just make a new account to get free rides, it doesn't take much or long to do it and you can keep using the same code over on different accounts.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Simple solution: 

Passenger ratings should begin at 0.0


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> Simple solution:
> 
> Passenger ratings should begin at 0.0


And also we should be able to see running number of rides they had. This will give an idea if somebody is an asshole or a newbie who simply made a mistake or two.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> Simple solution:
> 
> Passenger ratings should begin at 0.0


You mean like Mr Blutarsky's GPA?


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Lots of 5's because most drivers give that rating if the pax does not cause an issue. Most are pleasant and talkative with no problems. Look at the ratings of the pax that you pick up at the clubs, 4 to 4.7 is the usual range. I give a 5 to all those that tip, otherwise its a 4 or lower.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

The ratings system should be changed as there is no incentive for a driver to have an excellent rating. It should be "keep the driver" or "fire his ass."


----------

